# Panama City



## aPugh-RollTide (Jan 4, 2009)

Can you deploy private reefs off of Panama City? If so how do you go about doing it? Any info would be great.


----------



## SLO-POKE (Sep 7, 2010)

i dont think you can put out private Reefs out but i have a real good friend in the Coast Guard that will answer that for me.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You must have a permit and they must be put down in an approved area. They must be constructed and inspected with approved materials. Then you must give the numbers over to the authorities. Do you still want to legally build reefs????:thumbdown:


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Bay County does the permitting.
Allen Golden of the Bay County Planning and Zoning staff is the artificial reef coordinator for Bay County. Contact him at 850-784-4024

Also, the University of Florida in PC has some good information:

Steve Theberge, 
University of Florida/IFAS Bay County Sea Grant Extension Agent at 
(850) 784-6105.

<Artificial Reefs Overview>


----------

